# Best fitness band



## david k (1 Nov 2014)

Been interested in buying or asking for an Xmas present a fitnes band of some type.

Main features required are not gps as i have a forerunner and edge for that but for a general monitor for throughout the day and sleep monitor at night.

Syncing with my smartphone would be an added bonus but not compulsory

Garmins look great but require an additional hrm and you need to tell it your going to sleep

fitbit have auto hrm and pick up sleep

any suggestions?

id need to use separate software for recording as i dont want to duplicate with my garmin edge


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

I have no idea what any of that means

I usually play ACDC when I am on my turbo if that is of assistance


----------



## User6179 (1 Nov 2014)

Elastic a

View: http://youtu.be/gY2s4hJ8kuA


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2014)

Bellowhead, without a shadow of doubt.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2014)

Clanadonia along Bellowhead.

I have a feeling the op is talking about HRM straps though.


----------



## User6179 (1 Nov 2014)

screenman said:


> Clanadonia along Bellowhead.
> 
> I have a feeling the op is talking about HRM straps though.



Theirs always one who goes off topic


----------



## david k (1 Nov 2014)

ha ha, i must be the only one interested in a fitness band


----------



## srw (1 Nov 2014)

Fitbit one - it has no HRM but does recognise pedal strokes as "steps".


----------



## User6179 (1 Nov 2014)

david k said:


> ha ha, i must be the only one interested in a fitness band



Not many using them I think !




Sits back and waits for multiplies replies to prove me wrong 

I tried to get feedback on the Wahoo one on here but no replies!


----------



## david k (1 Nov 2014)

Eddy said:


> Not many using them I think !
> 
> Sits back and waits for multiplies replies to prove me wrong
> 
> I tried to get feedback on the Wahoo one on here but no replies!



I suppose its not really a cycling device but i dont want to use it for cycling or walking have a forerunner and edge for that, its for general everyday use and my intrigue in what the data may say


----------



## Tomtrumps (2 Nov 2014)

My wife has Jawbone Up 24 which she seems to like a lot. No Hrm though. It can recognise sleep but you have to confirm the next day you were asleep, or tell it in advance. Connects to the Up mobile software via Bluetooth. 

Oh, and she's on her third one in three months as they keep breaking! Touchwood this is fine!


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Nov 2014)

srw said:


> Fitbit one - it has no HRM but does recognise pedal strokes as "steps".




It is all down to software integration 

I had not seen a GP for some 20 years, but recently got "picked up" for aroutine check

Lots of "borderline" stuff. On the right side, but close to limits

So I decided to do some measuring and looked at apps.

Often these will link.

For instanceTactiohealth will link data from Fitbit, some scales and Runkeeper

The latter can be fed from Garmin Connect

So I can have a lot of data in one place

The only problem is duplicating....

I can do up to 25,000 steps on some days, but some 10.000 will be on the bike. As this ride is also recorded as an activity through runkeeper so will lead to a false report onyour activity levels


----------



## srw (2 Nov 2014)

For the last couple of weeks I've been using a Fitbit One worn on a belt clip. I've recorded cycling on Endomondo, with a link from Endomondo to the Fitbit app. We've also got a set of Fitbit Aria scales which sync through wifi with the Fitbit app. Then I use Myfitnesspal to record food (it's got a very comprehenisve database); again that links to the Fitbit app. Finally I use a Garmin watch to record jogging, then upload to Garmin Connect. I must have linked Endomondo to Garmin Connect because those appear on Endomondo and Fitbit too.

For a while I was linking Endomondo and Myfitnesspal, but when I realised there was duplication I broke that link. There is now no duplication - only Fitbit records steps, while calories burnt from Endomondo over-write the Fitbit calories for the relevant time.


----------



## david k (2 Nov 2014)

do you have a link to the wahoo one? i like the fitbit one


----------



## david k (2 Nov 2014)

the new fitbit is a watch and has hrm built in, dont think its out yet as i cannot find it for sale anywhere


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Nov 2014)

david k said:


> the new fitbit is a watch and has hrm built in, dont think its out yet as i cannot find it for sale anywhere



I think you are referring to the Fitbit Surge

This is a GPS "Smart Watch" as ooposed to the simple pedometer that is the case with the FitBit etc


One concern seems to be that the HRM is a light sensor. With thin profile bands like the ones on the new FitBit Charge HR and Fitbit Surge there is a risk of ambient light fitering around the strap to interfere with the accuracy


----------



## david k (2 Nov 2014)

fitbit charge hr is the one ive been looking at


----------



## RWright (2 Nov 2014)

I just noticed Microsoft is coming out with one.
http://appleinsider.com/articles/14...apples-ios-os-x-will-integrate-with-healthkit
From that article is doesn't look like it will work with android but it does have GPS which I saw you stated you didn't require.

Edit: I just read it will work with Android.
http://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-band/en-us


----------



## RWright (2 Nov 2014)

DC Rainmaker seems to stay on top of most of these type things. Lots of reviews at his site.
http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/11/review-november-2014.html


----------



## LimeBurn (2 Nov 2014)

I too would be interested to see what people think on these - Ive been looking at the Garmin and Fitbit ones too - Garmin as I love my Edge 510 but the Fitbit one connects to the integrated Fitbit app on my HTC phone.


----------



## david k (4 Nov 2014)

just checked out the jawbone one, now i dont know which to ask for, which is best?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Nov 2014)

I had a fitbit zip the batteries lasted under 2 weeks then a couple of weeks later it packed up altogether 

Misfit are coming out with the Misfit Flash this month which is a cheaper version of the Misfit Shine so I will be looking into that when it is released, in the mean time I have installed Google Fit on my android phone which works very well and can even tell the difference between me walking and me cycling and is free.


----------



## evo456 (4 Nov 2014)

I have a Garmin Vivofit, and love the simplicity of it. The biggest downfall of almost every fitness wearable is its battery life, and having to remove it from your wrist to charge it up- which ultimately means it needs to go to a bespoke dock/cable to charge. So unlike a smart phone where the micro usb part is common , you're only able to charge it from one place. Smart phone/wireless syncing is also great as again you dont have to to take it off and hook it to a computer. I don't need my watch to tell me when i have a phone call or message and xyz. I just need it to measure my step activities, calorie burn, distance walked oh and the time. For over a month, the vivofit and stayed on my wrist and has not come off at all, as its fairly light and compact I really do forget sometimes I'm wearing it.


----------



## burndust (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have no idea what any of that means
> 
> I usually play ACDC when I am on my turbo if that is of assistance


Technofobe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

burndust said:


> Technofobe



Or not a slave to gadgets


----------



## burndust (8 Nov 2014)

I'm liking the garmin forerunner 920XT. ..think I'll treat myself for crimbo


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have no idea what any of that means
> 
> I usually play ACDC when I am on my turbo if that is of assistance


I was always partial to rammstein when i had a spin bike .


----------



## Nick Stone (8 Nov 2014)

I've had a vivofit and its cool syncs well with connect and runs tandem with my 510, I've just swapped out to the vivosmart is ace everything on the fit plus a bit more. Yes it needs charging but lasts about a week, lots of features auto sync etc even read text and emails, start stop music on my phone, very good imo. Can even see ant on bike for speed but in on the 510 so not used yet for that.


----------



## Piemaster (9 Nov 2014)

Garmin FR15 here. Activity tracking and GPS for running. Had it a couple of months and like it. Would be better if you could tell it you were going to sleep or it recognised it, but it can be manually put into garmin connect. Been likened to a FR10 with a vivofit built in. Went for the FR15 over the vivofit beacause of the gps, but the battery life on the vivofit made it a close call. Still lasts for days just as a watch/tracker but hammers battery with gps on.

I did have a Fitbit Flex but it died at work, the 40 degrees it was at the time probably didn't help much and only water resistant. Wasn't that keen on wearing both it and a watch.
The new Fitbits look interesting with an optical HRM but don't look likely to get to uk until next year. And if you're feeling flush the Withings Activite would make a nice dress watch.

Big choice out there and 'best' depends on what you want it for. Ranges from a pedometer to a smartwatch with several more on the way in the upcoming months.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2014)

Wow ive read all the post's and totally cluless....im obviously very old now..sculks off to the kitchen for a cup of tea and a statin....


----------



## lesley_x (9 Nov 2014)

I use a Fitbit Flex and it's really, really good. I was really surprised how a little gadget like that can change your habits. My husband has one too and you can send each other (or if your friends have a fitbit too) challenges to see who is most active. I can in a very roundabout way get it to sync with strava. 

The jawbone might have changed since I was looking but it doesn't sync wirelessly? It has to be plugged in and there's a little cap you can lose quite easily. As I say they may have changed it to compete with fitbit etc.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Nov 2014)

I got my partner the Jawbone Up24, and he seems very happy with it. He wanted a Fitbit Force, but after a year it was showing no signs of appearing in the UK (and recalled in the US)

Battery lasts 8 days, and it syncs with phone via bt, which is a really useful feature. He's taken the 10,000 steps to heart, and goes for a walk/run or just walks around the house to bring it up to 10,000 before midnight.

Though I see now the new fitbit charge is out, so that would be worth looking at too.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Nov 2014)

I'd like one too. I was just about to buy a secondhand Fitbit Flex, but found out it isn't compatible with my mobile phone. HTC Desire 500 - release date 1 year ago, which is after the Fitbit Flex came out, so that's annoying.

Now I'm looking at Garmin Vivofit. It has a screen so you don't, absolutely, need to rely on it synchronising with your mobile. It comes with a USB-dings which ensures compatibility with a pc.

... and now someone mentions a Garmin Forerunner 15!!

It's going to take to xmas to decide what i want...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Nov 2014)

Stephenite said:


> I'd like one too. I was just about to buy a secondhand Fitbit Flex, but found out it isn't compatible with my mobile phone. HTC Desire 500 - release date 1 year ago, which is after the Fitbit Flex came out, so that's annoying.
> 
> Now I'm looking at Garmin Vivofit. It has a screen so you don't, absolutely, need to rely on it synchronising with your mobile. It comes with a USB-dings which ensures compatibility with a pc.
> 
> ...



Have you tried google fit thats what I am using at the moment, all you need to do is have your phone in your pocket.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Nov 2014)

Just installed the app. Thanks Phil. Saw your comment further upthread so i had a look at Google Fit on the laptop earlier today. It doesn't show you very much so i dismissed it.

Installed it now, and i'm already up to 39 steps from pacing up and down for a bit. 

I will have to find out what else it does, but can you tell me how accurate it appears to be?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Nov 2014)

Stephenite said:


> Just installed the app. Thanks Phil. Saw your comment further upthread so i had a look at Google Fit on the laptop earlier today. It doesn't show you very much so i dismissed it.
> 
> Installed it now, and i'm already up to 39 steps from pacing up and down for a bit.
> 
> I will have to find out what else it does, but can you tell me how accurate it appears to be?



I have a pedometer and it shows about the same with that.

It has only just come out so it is quite basic but it can tell the difference between me cycling and walking without being told. They should add more features in time, I use mapmywalk.com and you can connect that app to the google fit app and it shares data with it ok. 

I was going to get a Misfit Flash when they come out this month but I might not bother a this works ok for me.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Nov 2014)

I have just tested it. Google Fit reckons it's 677 steps to the fridge in the local mini-market and back. That's about right, i would of thought. If i do that ten times i've exceeded my daily goal. Risk getting a few odd looks though, and they might stop me coming in after a day or two of that.

I've been quite excited about getting a fitness tracker but, like you, if this works i can save my money. Maybe, spend it on the better models that are due to come out later this year/next year.


----------



## L3005 (15 Nov 2014)

Garmin vivofit very useful and can link with connect


----------



## david k (17 Nov 2014)

lesley_x said:


> I use a Fitbit Flex and it's really, really good. I was really surprised how a little gadget like that can change your habits. My husband has one too and you can send each other (or if your friends have a fitbit too) challenges to see who is most active. I can in a very roundabout way get it to sync with strava.
> 
> The jawbone might have changed since I was looking but it doesn't sync wirelessly? It has to be plugged in and there's a little cap you can lose quite easily. As I say they may have changed it to compete with fitbit etc.


sounds like this may be the one for me then


----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2014)

@david k do you have Bluetooth Smart (or Bluetooth Low Energy, or BLE) on your phone?


----------



## david k (18 Nov 2014)

Stephenite said:


> @david k do you have Bluetooth Smart (or Bluetooth Low Energy, or BLE) on your phone?


Not sure? I have an. iPhone 4. And a new Nokia lumina works phone, how would I find out?


----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2014)

Shamelessly stolen from http://www.bluetooth.com/Pages/Bluetooth-Smart-Devices-List.aspx







*Manufacturer* *Product Name* *Type of Product*
Apple iPad (Air, Mini, 3rd & 4th gen) Tablet
Apple iPhone (6 Plus, 6, 5s, 5c, 5 & 4s) Phone
Apple iPod touch Portable Media Player
Apple MacBook Air Laptop
Apple MacBook Pro Laptop
Apple Mac mini Computer
Apple Apple TV Smart TV console
Google Nexus 5, Nexus 4 Phone
Google Nexus 7, Nexus 10 Tablet
BlackBerry Q5, Q10 Phone
BlackBerry Z3, Z10, Z30, Phone
BlackBerry Passport Phone
BlackBerry P'9982, P'9983 Phone
connectBlue OBS421 Module
DISH Hopper DVR
DISH Hopper with Sling DVR
Fujitsu Arrows Tablet
Fujitsu Lifebook Series Laptop Tablet
Fujitsu Stylistic Series Laptop Tablet
HTC Butterfly 2, S Phone
HTC Desire (510, 516, 601, 610, 616, 816, 820, eye) Phone
HTC One Series Phone
Huawei Ascend P7 Phone
LG Optimus Exceed 2, Fuel, L35, L40, L65, L70, L80, L90, G, G Pro Phone
LG F60, F70, Realm, Tribute, Volt, VU 3.0 Phone
LG G Series Phone, Tablet
Microsoft Surface Tablet
Motorola Droid RAZR, Ultra, Maxx, Mini Phone
Motorola Moto E, G, Luge, X Phone
NEC LaVie Series Laptop
NEC VersaPro Series Laptop
Nokia Lumia (525, 530, 620, 625, 630, 635, 720, 730, 735, 830, 930, Icon, 1320, 1520, 2520) Phone
Panasonic CF-LX3 Laptop
Pantech Vega Secret UP Phone
Samsung All-In-One PC 700A3D Laptop
Samsung ATIV Smart PC Laptop
Samsung Galaxy Series Phone
Sony VAIO S Series Laptop
Sony Xperia Series Phone, Tablet


----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2014)

I bought a Garmin Vivosmart today. It was originally supposed to be a xmas present from the gf, but i saw an advert offering them at two-thirds ordinary price at a new sportsshop for a limited time. Had the opportunity so picked it up.

I'm wearing it now. It's probably the best looking 'fitness band' around with a screen. I feel the Garmin Connect app on the pc is quite basic, even though i have nothing to compare it with. I can't comment on the phone app because i don't have 'bluetooth smart'. Is it £100 better than the (free) Google Fit app? - possibly not. Do i like it? - yes, i think i do.


----------



## Nick Stone (18 Nov 2014)

Stephenite said:


> I bought a Garmin Vivosmart today. It was originally supposed to be a xmas present from the gf, but i saw an advert offering them at two-thirds ordinary price at a new sportsshop for a limited time. Had the opportunity so picked it up.
> 
> I'm wearing it now. It's probably the best looking 'fitness band' around with a screen. I feel the Garmin Connect app on the pc is quite basic, even though i have nothing to compare it with. I can't comment on the phone app because i don't have 'bluetooth smart'. Is it £100 better than the (free) Google Fit app? - possibly not. Do i like it? - yes, i think i do.


 
I to have the Vivosmart, it's sweet, runs on the iPhone seamlessly and the app is good, hooked up with my 510 so heart rate runs and use on rollers etc. looks good battery life is great mess with a lot have texts and mail coming through it etc charge every 8 days or so, better than they say! It updates automatically to phone unlike the vivofit which I had to do manually, but was still a good tracker, for what I want it is perfect, you should like it hopefully, now I can even tell time at night in the dark lol


----------



## Panter (19 Nov 2014)

Stephenite said:


> I bought a Garmin Vivosmart today. It was originally supposed to be a xmas present from the gf, but i saw an advert offering them at two-thirds ordinary price at a new sportsshop for a limited time. Had the opportunity so picked it up.
> 
> I'm wearing it now. It's probably the best looking 'fitness band' around with a screen. I feel the Garmin Connect app on the pc is quite basic, even though i have nothing to compare it with. I can't comment on the phone app because i don't have 'bluetooth smart'. Is it £100 better than the (free) Google Fit app? - possibly not. Do i like it? - yes, i think i do.



That does look really good, would be interested to hear your longer term thoughts on it if you get chance once you've used it for a while?


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Nov 2014)

For various reasons I updated my Fitbit one to a Garmin Viviosmart and the difference is incredible

With the Fitbiton my waistband I record 6,500 steps on my commute

On the Viviosmart I get an inactivity warning!

Probably because I ride a recumbent and wrist movement is minimal


----------



## The Brewer (28 Feb 2015)

Just thought I ask how people are getting on with their bands?
Been looking around today and would think I'd use one. Like the look of Fitbit charge and the Garmin models, I want some thing that could be used with cycling and take HR and would like it connected to Google fit.
Lots of gadgets to read about and trawl through the Youtube vids


----------



## Stephenite (3 Mar 2015)

I've been wearing the Vivosmart since i got it.. looking back.. on 19th nov last year. It's great for what i want it for. That is/was to motivate my pale white arse to moving around more and getting in better shape. It soon superceded the Google Fit app on my mobile, as that is pretty rubbish really.

What was a real eye-opener for me was the social aspect, especially the motivation from others. On the Garmin website itself the social integration is basic, to say the least, but i found a group on facebook for vivofit/smart users that was brilliant. Many nice people in their 40s and 50s with roughly the same aims.

I don't bother with the 'smart' sms, tlf, etc notifications. That's what my phone is for. In fact, i don't even run the app on my phone. The vivosmart is the least obtrusive fitness band. The step counter is accurate. The sleep info (for what it's worth) is the most useful i've seen. And it syncs with all the other Garmin products.  I bought a secondhand Garmin FR910, five or six weeks after i got the vivosmart, for recording runs, and soon cycling and swimming.


----------



## david k (4 Mar 2015)

My Fitbit is doing good

Sleep is accurate enough
Steps is accurate
Motivates me to move on quiet days as I don't want to see poor data lol


Ned some friends on it though, that's motivational and I only have one


----------

